# Curtis Controller 1239 + AC24



## Axon (Jan 8, 2014)

Hi,

I'm shopping around for a replacement motor controller after my Azure Dynamics DMOC445 that was damaged earlier with year. My DMOC was paired up with a AC24 motor also by Azure Dynamics. 

I currently considering a Curtis Instruments 1239E motor controller. I know HPEVS makes a controller kit for the AC24 motor that uses a Curtis 1239E, but I was hoping to do the conversion myself. 
I know these motors were/are fairly popular, so I was wondering if anyone out there has done a similar conversion and could offer some advice or insight. 

Currently, I'm trying to understand how to wire the encoder inputs form an AC24 motor to a Curtis 1239 motor controller. I understand that the Curtis has inputs for a quadrature encoder with 2 channels (A & B) as well as a motor temperature sensor.

My AC24 motor is currently wired to connect to the DMOC. The pin out diagram for this connector at the motor controller appears to show a several different encoder inputs. Unfortunately, I have found next to nothing in terms of documentation for this motor. I was wondering if anyone could shed some light how the wiring for this encoder is setup.

Attached is the referenced pin out diagram from the DMOC445 manual.

Thanks in advance.


----------

